# Giebts da was?



## interlock (13. März 2005)

moin moin. giebts momentan nen rahmen auf dem markt der so von der rahmengröße her zwischen 35 und 40cm liegt? gemessen mitte mitte.
mit sattelmontage. ich weiß, ist ja mal was anderes  
hab ende 2003 hir irgendwo mal nen giant trialrahmen in nem tread gesehen. der hatte mir gut gefallen. sah aus wie n normaler mtb rahmen mit kurzen streben. find das bild aber nicht mer.
oder wie das alte heavy tools bulldog. sowas in der richtung


----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. März 2005)

wie wärs mit dem gt zaska?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (13. März 2005)

ich hoffe du meinst nicht das gt zaskar das google ausspuckt 

hier sind ein paar pics vom gian trial bike:

http://image.www.rakuten.co.jp/hakusen/img1063630132.jpeg
http://image.www.rakuten.co.jp/hakusen/img1063630129.jpeg

sind aus der google bildersuche.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. März 2005)

wie wärs damit ? Weiss nicht genau wie hoch der ist, sieht aber ganz gut aus.

Gibts bei www.biketrial.de


----------



## tommytrialer (13. März 2005)

www.hoffmannbikes.de


----------



## interlock (13. März 2005)

@mtb-trialer. 
kurze streben sollte er schon haben  
n zaskar ist ja das schlimmste wo giebt zum trialen. hab mir damals mal eins in 16 zoll geholt. das ging garnich. 
aber der kakbraune frame schaut gut aus  bis auf die farbe, aber das ist das geringste problem.


----------



## interlock (13. März 2005)

also extra anfertigen lassen muss auch nich sein. mein goldesel ist letzte woche gestorben. muss mir erst nen neuen besorgen  

also der weiße da oben im link der wär nich schlecht. aber da rannzukommen dürfte unmöglich sein.
hatte aber noch nen anderen in erinnerung. der war schwarz mit gelben aufklebern.


----------



## interlock (13. März 2005)

qasi das teil


----------



## interlock (13. März 2005)

die streben bei dem koxx sind aber auch zu lang


----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. März 2005)

es gi(e)bt nen Duden


----------



## Levelboss (13. März 2005)

Pulcro Trial`n Error


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (13. März 2005)

interlock schrieb:
			
		

> also extra anfertigen lassen muss auch nich sein. mein goldesel ist letzte woche gestorben. muss mir erst nen neuen besorgen
> 
> also der weiße da oben im link der wär nich schlecht. aber da rannzukommen dürfte unmöglich sein.
> hatte aber noch nen anderen in erinnerung. der war schwarz mit gelben aufklebern.



Wenn du damit den vom Tommy geposteten Hoffmann link meinst...
500 Euro muss man auch für'n Taiwan Rahmen blechen.
Also mach dich schlau bevor du sowas hier ablässt.


----------



## interlock (13. März 2005)

Das mit dem Duden ist ne gute Idee, aber ich bin noch breit von gestern. Davon abgesehen interessiert mich das eh nicht.
@ ph1L 
 das der Hoffmann 500 kostet weiß ich auch. Es gibt aber auch gute Trialrahmen zwischen 300 und 450.
Also wenn DU keine Ahnung hast besser vorher mal Informieren. Nix für ungut


----------



## ph1L (13. März 2005)

GUTER WITZ...

Rahmen Koxx ST Breakfast   Euro 610,00   
Rahmen Koxx S6XX 26"   Euro 595,00 
Rahmen Koxx ST Choco   Euro 480,00 
Rahmen 26" Pure 04   Euro 495,00 

das waren so ca. die Rahmen für den Einsatzbereich.

Jetzt bin ich aber mal sehr gespannt was fürn Rahmen du da jetzt ausm Hut zauberst...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. März 2005)

Naja das Choco z.b. is auch nichmehr als X-beliebiger Street Rahmen mit 400er Streben.


----------



## konrad (14. März 2005)

wie wärs mit nem rahmen von planet-X!?kosten die viel?


----------



## soma (14. März 2005)

Wie schauts aus mit dem Woodman  Elite?




Überlege auch schon seit längerem mir den zu holen.
Bei bike-mailorder.de oder mob zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (14. März 2005)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts aus mit dem Woodman  Elite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hab mit dem Micha von Mob-bikes gute Bike-Dealer Erfahrungen gemacht. Obwohl der mir leider nicht die Woodman T9 Gabel besorgen konnte. Aber der kann halt nicht zaubern.
Servicemässig ist das da gut. So gut, dass man bei einem Anruf durchaus in ein längeres Gespräch verwickelt werden kann.


----------



## elhefe (14. März 2005)

Jetzt habe ich auch noch den Fehler gemacht, das bild nicht aus dem Zitat zu nehmen. Ein großes Sorry an alle Modem User.


----------



## interlock (14. März 2005)

@ph1L
also mir fallen da zoo boa, woodman,JB, und grossman ein. reicht das erstmal?  
der woodman ist nicht schlecht. streben länge?


----------



## soma (14. März 2005)

interlock schrieb:
			
		

> @ph1L
> der woodman ist nicht schlecht. streben länge?


Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann müßten die 400mm lang sein.


----------



## Reini (14. März 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mit dem Micha von Mob-bikes gute Bike-Dealer Erfahrungen gemacht. Obwohl der mir leider nicht die Woodman T9 Gabel besorgen konnte. Aber der kann halt nicht zaubern.
> Servicemässig ist das da gut. So gut, dass man bei einem Anruf durchaus in ein längeres Gespräch verwickelt werden kann.



Wenn du nur einen IS2000 vorne brauchst, ich verkauf meine Pulcro in rot, ist halt das einzige, aber wenn dir die Farbe nicht passt (es gibt günstige Lackierer, Sandstrahlen könnte ich)
Ja das Elite hat 400er Streben, wobei 400er Streben auch ihre Vorteile haben(NEIN ich werd jetzt keinen Glaubenskrieg hervorrufen)
mfg
Reini


----------



## ph1L (14. März 2005)

interlock schrieb:
			
		

> @ph1L
> also mir fallen da zoo boa, woodman,JB, und grossman ein. reicht das erstmal?
> der woodman ist nicht schlecht. streben länge?



- Also das mit dem Boa wär eigentlich ein guter Plan gewesen is ja immerhin schön leicht aber das bekommst wohl nirgends mehr.
- Dachte du suchst was mit sattel fällt da das Grossman nicht weg?!
- zum JB... wenn du das JB ZARK meinst,
das ist echt ein Saugeiles Rad (rein von der Optik jetzt hab da in Saarbrücken 2 rumtuckern sehen) hat aber auch keinen Sattel also komm mir net mit dem.

Als einzige Alternative bleiben wohl noch Woodman und PlanetX

Meine Meinung kennst ja: leiber bisschen mehr drauflegen und dafür Coustom Geo und keine Kompromisse eingehen.
Wollte dir jetzt aber kein Hoffmann, Pulco oder sonnst was aufzwingen.
Aber so viele günstige Rahmen die deinen Wünschen entsprechen und dann auch noch günstig sind gibts halt leider echt nicht aber vielleicht reichen die die es gibt ja aus...


----------



## interlock (14. März 2005)

Ja ich muss mal schauen. Bin halt momentan nicht so ganz schlüssig ob mit oder ohne Sattel.
Ein Boa hatte ich schon mal. Der war auch nicht schlecht aber ich hatte irgendwann satt immer im stehen rumzueiern. Obwohl man natürlich wendiger mit so einem teil ist.
Der BT ist auch saugeil. Aber der Krumbiegel hat momentan nix da. Mal schauen wann der die wieder reinbekommt. Der preis vom neuen 6.0 würde mich auchmal interessieren. Der alte war ja auch saupreiswert und hat ne sehr gute Geo.


----------



## Schevron (14. März 2005)

wann kommt denn der BT 6.0? gibts da schon bilder von??


----------



## ph1L (14. März 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wann kommt denn der BT 6.0? gibts da schon bilder von??





			
				Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> i got an e-mail from the BT guy´s today.
> 
> BT Raven 6.0 available in the end of April... and i found 3 small cracks on my bike the other day
> argh 2 months




Pics von espacetrial.com:


















Zu den Pics: Der Rav meinte der vollendete Raven 6.0 würde nochmal anders aussehen.
Er hat auch von nem Tretlager gesprochen, welches 30mm über 0 sein soll
und das sieht mir mir bei dem Rahmen nach nem viel tiefer gelegenen Tretlager aus.
Außerdem soll es noch son "special hyper super duper cnc choke" geben, welches glaub 360er... ja 360mm lange Streben ermöglicht.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. März 2005)

nein der ganz neue BT Ninja hat die super kurzen 360 streben
der BT 6 wird 375 haben



> Frame BT RAVen 6.0 1065 M  (WB 1065mm, CS375mm, BB+40, Magura, one piece CNC BB+YOKE, CNC D/O)
> Frame BT RAVen 6.0 1065 V (WB 1065mm, CS375mm, BB+40, V-brake, one piece CNC BB+YOKE, CNC D/O)
> Frame BT RAVen 6.0 1100 M (WB 1100mm, CS375mm, BB+40, Magura, one piece CNC BB+YOKE, CNC D/O)
> Frame BT RAVen 6.0 1100 V (WB 1100mm, CS375mm, BB+40, V-brake, one piece CNC BB+YOKE, CNC D/O)
> Frame BT NINJA 360 (WB 1100mm, CS 360mm, BB+20, Magura, one piece CNC BB+YOKE, Standard D/O)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (15. März 2005)

Thx für die Bilder.
Nuja s Radl hams net grad neu erfunden, aber sieht doch wieder ganz net aus.
Falls mein Hoffmann mal kaputt gehen sollte is das immer ne überlegung wert =)

gibts schon bilder und nen termin für das ninja?


----------



## Levelboss (15. März 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> gibts schon bilder und nen termin für das ninja?



Bilder gibt es bis jetzt weder vom Serien-6.0, noch vom Ninja.
Der Rahmen auf den Bildern ist nur ein Prototyp.
Soweit ich weiß, kommen die Rahmen in den nächsten Wochen auf den Markt.


----------



## locdog (15. März 2005)

der serien BT 6,0 soll komplet andersaussejen, sprich viele cnc teile und andere geo, leider auch ein bischien teuerer aber immer noch biliger als echo zoo oder erst den XTP. Der sollte eigetnlich 7,0 heisen ist aber auch egal. vor einem jahr hat er mihr gesagt das der ninja aus titan sein wird  ob er aber das durchgezogen hat kann ich nicht sagen. wie der neue aussieht....naturlich top secret  ich weis es leider auch nicht


----------



## elhefe (15. März 2005)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nur einen IS2000 vorne brauchst, ich verkauf meine Pulcro in rot, ist halt das einzige, aber wenn dir die Farbe nicht passt (es gibt günstige Lackierer, Sandstrahlen könnte ich)
> Ja das Elite hat 400er Streben, wobei 400er Streben auch ihre Vorteile haben(NEIN ich werd jetzt keinen Glaubenskrieg hervorrufen)
> mfg
> Reini




Vielen dank für´s Angebot. Aber glücklicherweise konnte ich das Problem bereits anders lösen.

MfG Tilo


----------



## ph1L (15. März 2005)

Ja sind echt schöne Geo Daten.
Weiß jemand ob es wieder so Klumpen werden bzw. hat jemand Gewichtsangaben zu den neuen Rahmen?


----------



## Kackfass (16. März 2005)

360 streben???wie soll das gehen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. März 2005)

ein-stück BB Yoke (CNC) für extra breite (100mm Gehäusebreichte, ~140mm Achsenlänge) Innenlager die man aus dem DH Bereich kennt.

Der Ninja soll angeblich gleich mit passendem BB bestellt werden können, wenn man will


----------



## interlock (20. März 2005)

gibt doch auch nen prototypen von vario mit 100mm tretlagergehäuse. ist auch nicht schlecht das teil.


----------

